# Ben pearson advantage



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Just got mine yesterday, out of the box, it holds steadier than any other bow I have ever shot. Great balance, smooth draw, and extremely quiet. Top notch quality and craftsmanship. I got mine in the orange Gameday camo, an impecable finish. I set mine up at 57 lbs, 28.5 inch draw, with a D-loop, Specialty peep and clarifier, Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest, Doinker Stabilizer and Axcel Sight. My dot just sits in the bullseye, For me, it is by far the lightest setup I have used since I started. Normally I like a heavy bow but so far this one seems to be an arrow stacking machine set where its at. Pearson has by far outdone themselves with this bow. It is absolutely amazing. Thank you to Jeremy and all of those people behind the scenes there at Ben Pearson. There is no doubt BEN would be very proud. Oh, and by the way... the strings are awesome... I love the Halo end servings.... very cool. Here are some pics


----------



## archer39 (Oct 22, 2007)

*W...o...w!!!!*

Ignore my avatar as i say this! This bow is for real! Not only is it good looking, it pulls like no other bow on the market. The cam system is very tunefriendly and the addition of stage 1 strings gives this bow target quality strings right out of the box. Name another company that gives that too you... yeah you can't!! Great job Pearson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

It is definitely a shooter. Its back wall is solid as a rock. Its the best Bow I have ever shot. Pearson knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats guys! Glad to see top notch first impressions with these new Pearson offerings. I guess I'm gonna have to have one soon. Better start saving pennies. Thanks for the pics and reports.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

good report! That orange rocks!


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

Got mine set up she's shooting a 363 grain arrow 388 @ 60lbs, 29" draw


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*did you mean*



OBSESSED ARCHER said:


> Got mine set up she's shooting a 363 grain arrow 388 @ 60lbs, 29" draw


did you mean 288


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Got to messing around today*

Got to messing around today in my man cave with different arrows and stuff. So far I got a Gold Tip Ultralite 22 series, at 300 grains, to 293 FPS... not to bad... but I think i can get her over 300 easy... gonna keep tinkering...


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac57/kw191/Mobile Uploads/1209090552.jpg pic of mine.
out of the box at 59.9 lb 355 gn. arrow 284 fps. 310 gn. arrow 307 fps 29in. dl.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

Yea. My mistake


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

What are the bow specs

AtoA
bh
Draw length range
draw weight range
weight
IBO
MSRP


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*awesome shooting...*

Just shot my first 300 round ever.... I mean ever. My Advantge performed flawlessly. I ended up shooting a 300 with 54 x's... I'm not sure but... I think thats a good thing... lol..:darkbeer: I'll post pics of the target tomorrow... Thank you Ben Pearson for making this possible...


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't find this bow on Pearson's website; am I looking in the wrong place or what? I gotta get one of these after Christmas - awesome bows guys!


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I do not think the website is updated yet, but if there is a new one please correct me. I checked shootlikeben.com


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

KS_Deers said:


> I can't find this bow on Pearson's website; am I looking in the wrong place or what? I gotta get one of these after Christmas - awesome bows guys!


You can see pictures of the new bows in the albums on our facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Ben-Pearson-Archery/298282040331?ref=ts

The 2010 web site will be up soon. We will post a link when it is ready


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*here is the target...*

Sorry it took so long but my dads computer only has a dial up connection. Now i'm home so this should work a little better.


----------



## ffiona (Dec 14, 2009)

so big


----------



## 4mrpro (Dec 14, 2009)

I recieved my new Advantage on Friday. It is setup and ready for it's first debut, in Utah. Tonight is my NFAA indoor League (300-60 x) round. I'm excited to see how it will do?


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

4mrpro said:


> I recieved my new Advantage on Friday. It is setup and ready for it's first debut, in Utah. Tonight is my NFAA indoor League (300-60 x) round. I'm excited to see how it will do?


Let us know how you do.


----------



## Uncle Pecos (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful bows gentleman! I cut my teeth on Pearson recurves in the early 70s and owned Pearson bows again in the late 80s early 90s. All I had were gret shooters. Looks like my closest Pearson dealer is about 40 miles out. Definitely gonna call and see what's up. My curiousity is peaked now!


----------



## 4mrpro (Dec 14, 2009)

*First Score With my 2010 Advantage*

Out of the box, set up yesterday morning @ 6am. Shot it for real at league last night, (NFAA) 300-57x's. 

This new bow feels nothing like the Z-34. It aims better. There is very little to no torque. The slim grip really gives a guy with a big hand room to relax. The bow sounds very solid and groups better than any bow I have shot in many years. The design and color of the bow did not go unnoticed. It received rave reviews; even form the local Hoyt guys. 

Way to go Pearson. Way to go Jeremy. Blaze on!!!


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

PLEASE give AtA and brace height on Legend and Advantage.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

37 1/2 and 7 5/8 I think I will measure mine in a minute


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*I shot*

I shot the first indoor 3-d of the season, My Advantage performed flawlessly. I ended up shooting a 317. This bow is by far the best i've shot... and it does it with ease...


----------



## Indian Outlaw (Dec 28, 2009)

That's one sweet bow- congrats. Good to see Pearson stepping up again.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Beauty Bow*

I too own a Ben Pearson, though a recurve, just passed its 50 year mark and still shoots good as new and accurate as ever.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It is time to get this back to the top. How many more 300's have been shot? How many X's have been shot? How good of a valley do the cams have? How hard is the wall? Do you need to creep tune the bow?

Are there any used ones for sale yet? I haven't see any for sale so most must be pretty happy with their bows.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

jim p said:


> It is time to get this back to the top. How many more 300's have been shot? How many X's have been shot? How good of a valley do the cams have? How hard is the wall? Do you need to creep tune the bow?
> 
> Are there any used ones for sale yet? I haven't see any for sale so most must be pretty happy with their bows.


I have shot five 300 rounds with it, All were 300's with no less than 51 x's. My valley is short, almost as soon as it drops off it hits the back wall... and pulling aginst a drawstop on both cams... its extremely solid. Never creep tuned it, i have "walk back" tuned it though... hits the same hole. Gotta love it


----------



## kasey3420 (Apr 3, 2010)

*pearson advantage*

i have been shooting 3d shoots for about 25 years and have several state championships to my name and have shot about every brand of bow out there and i have never and i mean never shot a bow that feels as good or shoots as good as this bow i just got it yesterday and i love it it makes me want to shoot it more and more everytime i pull the trigger. it shoots so good it seems almost unfair...


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Everything that I am hearing about this bow is good. How is the draw length adjusted on the bow? Do you use modules and then adjust the draw stops?


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

jim p said:


> Everything that I am hearing about this bow is good. How is the draw length adjusted on the bow? Do you use modules and then adjust the draw stops?


Depends on the cam system you get, The R2B2 cams are draw length specific. The Legend cams are modular... I have used both on my Advantage, If I had to choose one to stick with, it would be the R2B2's... I just seemed to shoot better with them... of course i was shooting alot of indoor spots with them, and now have moved outside to 3-d using the Legend cams, so that might have something to do with it?


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been shooting the advantage for a month or two now and have shot several 300 vegas rounds with 22x's being the highest. Had a "bad" day and had a 300 15x a few days ago. That's the lowest x count i've had with it. I've shot quite a few rounds and the lowest has been 298 vegas. One of the 299 rounds I had the 9 came on the last shot. 

I've also shot a lot of 3d with it and have shot some really good scores with it on known distance. I shot 17 up (first target was a 5 on a wolf in an open field in very high wind gusts) and shot 8 up on the known distance day of an asa. 

To be honest I have shot a couple of pretty crappy scores with the bow to but it was totally my fault. At the Paris asa I ended up putting over 3 yards on my tape the whole time I was there and shot low the whole time and shot 1.5 yards low when I got back home. I checked the ata and it was dead perfect. I then suspected the peep moving ( I tied it in and didn't do a good job becuase I was in a hurry). So I measured the peep and then shot my normal practice rounds for 3 days and measured and it was already 1/16th lower after about 200 shots. I really feel i'll be back on track now with the peep issue fixed. Most every "bad" shot with this bow has been up and down due to yardage or peep moving. I just don't hardly miss left and right with this thin grip. I shot all the way out to 120 yards and was keeping a foot groups with a mild wind.

You won't be let down by it:wink:


----------



## Shady1881 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just got mine today. This is by far the best shooting bow I have ever shot. I am extremely happy with the bow and the.service with Pearson. Smooth draw and a rock solid backwall and no vibration. I cant wait till daylight just so I can shoot it again. I was told I could not shoot it in the house anymore. I highly recommend if you have a chance to shoot this bow do it. If you see someone with one just ask I am sure they won't mind. Thanks again guys at Pearson for building such a great bow.


----------



## Shady1881 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just got mine today. This is by far the best shooting bow I have ever shot. I am extremely happy with the bow and the.service with Pearson. Smooth draw and a rock solid backwall and no vibration. I cant wait till daylight just so I can shoot it again. I was told I could not shoot it in the house anymore. I highly recommend if you have a chance to shoot this bow do it. If you see someone with one just ask I am sure they won't mind. Thanks again guys at Pearson for building such a great bow.


----------

